# Primitive Baptists & Hyper calvinism



## Mayflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't know much about the Primitive Baptists, but are they hyper-Calvinist ?
I came across the next articel written by the Primitive Baptists themself concerning missionaries. What do you think abou it ?
--------------------------------------------------

Why is it that Primitive Baptists do not send out missionaries?

Please read 2 Tim. 1:9-10 for two important facts: (1) Speaking of what God has done, "Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, (2) which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began, But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ, who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality to light through the gospel:"

The question as to why Primitive Baptists do not send out missionaries, really must be answered with a question: What is the purpose of sending missionaries? If the answer is to save souls for heaven, I believe the above Scripture states that God hath saved (given eternal life), and only those who are saved are able to respond to the message of Christ being preached. If the answer is to make disciples of those who God has given life, then every Primitive Baptist preacher is a missionary, or to use the Biblical term, an evangelist. If a poor sinner has hearing ears, then that person has already passed from death unto life and shall not come into condemnation eternally. (Please study Eph. 1:4-6; 2:1-8).

Primitive Baptists believe stronger than most that the gospel should be preached. We also believe in going wherever the Holy Spirit leads rather than being sent by a mission board. The purpose of preaching the gospel has already been stated in this lesson, but let us go further. "And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: That we henceforth be no more children, tossed to and fro, and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, and cunning craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive;" (Eph. 4:11-14). Nothing is said in these verses about saving souls for Heaven! It all declares that every office mentioned here is for the purpose of edifying the body of Christ! One of the most moving sermons preached by the Apostle Paul was to the elders whom he summoned from Ephesus as he journeyed to Jerusalem. "Take heed therefore unto yourselves, and to all the flock, over the which the Holy Ghost hath made you overseers, to feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood" (Acts 20:28). We believe that preachers' appointments are made by God.

We find recorded in Acts chapter 8 an account of Philip being in Samaria. Stephen had been stoned to death and a man named Saul had consented to his death. Saul made havoc of the church, entering into every house, and haling men and women he committed them to prison. Therefore, the Twelve were scattered abroad and went everywhere preaching the word. Philip had great success in Samaria and the people gave heed to the things preached. Verse 26 begins with an angel appearing and telling Philip to go down into the desert. Philip obeyed and was led to a man of Ethiopia. He was told to get into the chariot and he obeyed! The Ethiopian was reading from Isaiah, "he is brought as a lamb to the slaughter, and as a sheep before her shearers is dumb, so he openeth not his mouth" (Isa. 53:7). Philip began there and preached unto him Jesus. Philip did not make a child of God; rather he preached the gospel of good news to one whose heart the Lord had opened. By all standards Philip would not have been sent by a modern mission board. He had just recently been chosen as one of the seven deacons. His name was first on the list. He probably would have been chairman of this board of deacons. Nothing has been said about him being called into the ministry. We can see where a decision by the Mission Board to send Philip on this mission would have conflicted with policy making. But contrary to the ways of men, God made a way for His higher purpose for Philip's life. The preaching of Philip had fallen on hearing ears and the eunuch went on his way rejoicing.

We do find in the book of Acts where certain men had been sent out by the church at Antioch. The church acted under the auspices of the Holy Ghost. "Separate me Barnabas and Saul for the work whereunto I have called them. So they, being sent forth by the Holy Ghost, departed unto Seleucia" (Acts 13:2b-4). Although the church at Antioch sent them, they did not direct them as to where they were to preach. They went wherever they were directed by the Holy Ghost. Great success was given them.

We find these same men later going and strengthening the churches. "And as they went through the cities, they delivered them the decrees for to keep. And so were the churches established in the faith, and increased in number daily" (Acts 16:5). We continue to follow those men of God in the early church, and they ever prove the fact that they did not save one soul for eternity. However, they preached to those whom God had quickened and the direction of their lives were changed. They were saved to the church kingdom. The gospel surely did shine a light on that which God had already done. They were gathered into the assembly of the saints.

Primitive Baptists do not support foreign mission boards, but we will support men of God who forsake houses and lands, father and mother, home and loved ones in order to preach the gospel to poor sinners who have been quickened to life by the Holy Spirit and have their ears opened to hear the good news of what Jesus had done for them! Those who are dead in trespasses and sins (Eph. 2:1) have not the faculties to act and therefore, cannot have the desire. LET US GIVE THE GLORY TO GOD! He will not share His glory with another! "For after that in the wisdom of God the world by wisdom knew not God, it pleased God by the foolishness of preaching to save them that believe" (1 Cor 1:21). We can readily see those who are believers are the only ones who understand this wisdom of God. Evangelism will never make a child of God! But preaching will bring children from darkness to light.


----------



## reformedman (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not sure where you see the coorelation to hypercalvinists with this article. The first part of the article seems a bit immature; he defines something that wasn't needed, and perhaps didn't illustrate it in the best way he could have. Other than that, if the perspective of evangelism in this article is what you question, I'm not sure I see anything questionable.


----------



## DTK (Dec 4, 2006)

Part of your difficulty is that of a foreigner approaching the history of American Baptists in the deep south, bereft of a knowledge of the complexities that led to a split in Baptist churches, from which emerged Missionary Baptists on the one hand, and Primitive Baptists on the other hand in the first half of the 19th century. The position, crudely stated in the article you read, was the concern that dominated the Primitive Baptists, who splintered even more. The terms "mission" and/or "missionary" have historically been bad words (terminology) in the eyes of Primitive Baptist groups. They preferred the term "evangelist" to "missionary."

Here's an article (there are a number of others on the web) that gives an introduction to the history of this split, and broadly the factors involved.
http://www.georgiaencyclopedia.org/nge/Article.jsp?id=h-1545

DTK


----------



## yeutter (Dec 4, 2006)

*Some Primitive Baptists seem to be hyper-Calvinist*

An example of a Primitive Baptist Web Page that seems to be hyper-Calvinist can be found at: http://www.carthage.lib.il.us/community/churches/primbap/pbl.html

Elder Lassserre Bradly Jr. of Cincinnati, Ohio does not seem to cross the line into hypercalvinism. A web site of Primitive Baptist that I would not call hypercalvinist may be found at http://www.primitivebaptist.org/


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

If we agreed upon the common definition that the denial of the Free Offer was the essence of Hyperism, then PBs are definitely that-a-ways. But, even if you didn't agree upon that, remember that as far as we know, the phrase Hyper-Calvinism was coined by Andrew Fuller to describe Anti-Missionary baptists. They're Hyper.

But, I think that while too little can be made of the importance of preaching to the lost, too much can be made, too. Well, perhaps what I mean to say is that you can go beyond what is strictly necessary to disagree and really get nowhere. Nastiness, etc. I'm very much in disagreement with them, but I appreciate every move toward evangelism that they make. The church I attend actually has missionaries in India, the Phillipines, and Africa. Recently, they went to Russia. They won't be fully Biblical in their exhorting men to flee the wrath to come, but even so, what they're doing is great progress for them. The real Hardshells can't stand what they're doing - they abominate every inch toward man's being or even appearing to be a means in the work of salvation. Outwardly, even the "movers" do, too, but I think they're much closer to the truth than the "haters". Personally, this conflict only helps me be more catholic in my relations with other denominations. I'm currently attending a church which I don't agree with on doctrine, somewhat, but I can still love them and be friendly. I don't know that I'd be even that good/nice of a person otherwise.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 7, 2006)

Tyler;

How would your home parish view what Elder Lassarre Bradley Jr. is doing in Cincinnatti?


----------

